# 11dp2dt BFP



## LoveSunshine

I'm not sure I believe this but it looks like I got my BFP today.

I am being very cautious about it because I got an early BFP last year through IVF but then it failed. This time (with one failed try in between) I had a BFN at 10dp2dt but after a couple of days of diarrhea (sorry TMI) I decided to test with a FRER this afternoon and this is the line that came up! Straight after the test though I put in my progesterone suppository and when I brought the applicator out there was blood on the end :-(

Because of last year I don't feel at all excited about this yet, too much can go wrong, it's still so early but it is nice to see those two lines come up 

I'll probably test again on Tuesday which is my OTD. Maybe I'll believe it more then!

ETA - I had a BFN this morning and have started to bleed. I guess I wouldn't have known it had worked if I hadn't tested yesterday. Looks like IVF #3 is a bust.
 



Attached Files:







Test.jpg
File size: 65.7 KB
Views: 27


----------



## faithforbaby

Congrats!! Stay positive!! Good luck and h/h 9 mos to you!!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Thank you  my fingers are firmly crossed!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations hun xxx


----------



## ChiiBaby

Congrats!! <3


----------



## busytulip

Praying that this is your sticky baby. :hugs:


----------



## LoveSunshine

Think this was the shortest pregnancy yet :-( bleeding today and a negative test.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ChiiBaby

So sorry hun <3


----------



## faithforbaby

Praying for you!! Is there pain with the bleeding? Maybe the test is faulty. Is it completely bfn?


----------



## LoveSunshine

It's normal AF bleeding and pain now :-( completely sucks :-(


----------



## busytulip

:hugs:


----------



## angelandbump

Sorry xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am so sorry :hugs:. Fx next cycle is it for you!


----------

